

Mark Zuckerberg: An Entrepreneur’s Perspective - shabadoozie
http://roachblog.com/2010/05/31/why-mark-zuckerberg-is-a-hero-an-entrepreneur%E2%80%99s-perspective/

======
CodeMage
_While I understand that this is a serious debate, I have but one suggestion:
If you don’t like Facebook, don’t join it! I’d like to remind you that
Facebook is both completely free and voluntary. If you don’t like the Privacy
Policy, delete your account._

You know, if I had a dime for every time someone responded to a similar
discussion by saying "well, if you don't like it, don't use it, 'cause
nobody's forcing you to", I'd probably be a lot better off than I am.

It's not that it's an incorrect statement. On the contrary, it's almost always
true. What bothers me is that it doesn't really contribute anything to the
discussion. Is Apple doing the right thing with their anti-Flash iPhone
policy? Who cares, nobody's forcing you to use iPhone or develop for it. Is
the privacy of an average Facebook user steadily eroding or not? If so, why is
Facebook doing this? Who cares, if you don't like their privacy policy, don't
use Facebook.

 _Enough people doing that is bound to draw some of Mark’s attention._

Why do you think so many people are making a fuss over Facebook's privacy
issues? It's not just about one's own privacy settings, it's also about
raising awareness. Sure, if I had real use for my Facebook account I could
keep fiddling with my privacy settings until they're just right, instead of
deleting my account. But just because those details will probably go over my
60+ year old mother's head, doesn't mean she will want everyone to have access
to what used to be private or to what she expects to be private.

------
goodside
TLDR: "Zuck is a cool guy. He's rich, too. Some people don't like him, but
they're being silly. You should go read about him on Wikipedia."

~~~
alttab
This post has no real insight, and is written by a 5th grader for a weekend
research project. I'm on the edge of my seat for the others.

Reddit has had more intelligent discussions. How is this on the front page of
HN?

~~~
mhb
It's a low hurdle. Here's a front-pager written by a guy whining that his
friends send him email with unpleasant fonts and colors.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1395410>

------
rythie
I think the worry is that we are already locked in and Facebook will turn into
a Microsoft type company we'll be stuck with a system where it's very hard for
anyone to compete effectively and innovate.

You have to least have an account to find out what most of friends and family
are doing, so not having an account is not really a viable option for most.
Saying you won't have an account on Facebook, at this point is like saying you
won't have phone because you don't like the phone company and that's ok
because you can use some alternative that not connected to the system everyone
else uses.

